# 33cc go ped dies after going one block



## billyboats (Jan 11, 2009)

hi, my boy's 33cc go ped starts fine and runs great for one block then loses power and dies. he pulls the spark plug wire off and then puts the wire back on and it starts fine and runs great for one block and dies. i have changed carb and the same thing happens, this leads me to think it may have something to do with the coil. anyone got any thougths. thanks billyboats


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

More then likely you have one of those scooters with the chinese made engines which are known for problems.. It sounds like you have an air leak in your system or pressure building up in your fuel tank stalling out the motor after a block of riding.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you tried a new spark plug??


----------



## billyboats (Jan 11, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Have you tried a new spark plug??


hi, yes i have tried a new plug. it seems that it happens when it is fully warmed up to running temp. when the engine starts to run weak and will not accelrate but die. what is the gap for the spark plug? thank you for your reply, billyboats.


----------



## billyboats (Jan 11, 2009)

justin3 said:


> More then likely you have one of those scooters with the chinese made engines which are known for problems.. It sounds like you have an air leak in your system or pressure building up in your fuel tank stalling out the motor after a block of riding.


hi, what system do you mean and where would the leak most likly be? thanks for your replly, billyboats


----------

